# Medellin



## jtompilot (Sep 14, 2005)

Any one on the forum from Medellin. I will be spending some time there and would love to do some riding

Thanks 

Jim


----------



## altisimo (May 20, 2011)

Hi, I live here in Medellin, if u want, give me your phone or write me to [email protected] or meet me in facebook

Javier Arango Alvarez


----------



## altisimo (May 20, 2011)

Do you have a bike?
Tomorrow Tuesday 13, we are going to ride at night in Medellin.
If not i can lend you a bike if you want 

Jay


----------



## jtompilot (Sep 14, 2005)

Gracias por responder a mi post.

Hola Jay, I am just starting to learn some Spanish. I'll send you an email


----------



## jtompilot (Sep 14, 2005)

Hola Jay, are you still around? I'll be in Medellin tomorrow for several days.


----------



## altisimo (May 20, 2011)

Hi, I´m still here, call me 3164805975, and maybe we can set a ride

Jay


----------

